# Setting-Up Windows Media Center with Satellite Reciever/TV Tuner



## ctaffy919 (Jan 4, 2007)

I am trying to get my Windows Media Center Remote control to work with my DirecTV satellite reciever, and I am not getting any sound on Live TV. So far what I have done is connect the coax cable from the wall to my satellite reciever in the Input. Connected another coax cable from the satellite reciever to the Input of my TV Tuner card on my computer. Then I also use a S-video connnection from my TV tuner card to my satellite reciever. I get up into Setting Up A TV Signal in Windows Media Center. Everything goes through just fine, except for I need to setup the remote. Now, I am also using the IR reciever for the remote, and have the IR cable connected form the reciever, and covering the sensor for the satellite reciever. When I have to conifure my remote for the satellite, and has a listing of codes I need to choose form. All of them did not work at all. I press a three digit code, and the red IR sensor flickers, but does not respond to channel changing. I went ahead and skip this exercising. I do get a TV signal, and the picture comes clear. The guide also went through just fine to. So the internet and cable connections should be good. However, when I go to Live TV. I am not getting no sounds at all! Any adivse would be much appreciated. If no answers, do you know of anyone I can contact? DirecTV will not help me either. Thanks.


----------



## ctaffy919 (Jan 4, 2007)

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

please post make/model of the tv card.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Do you have a sound cable, similar to the one that connects a cd drive to the sound card, connected from the tv tuner to the sound card?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

You really only need one connection between the Sat box and the TV-tuner card. If you use two I'm not sure the card will know which to process.

But on to your sound question. Your Sat box probably defaults to S-video. If that's what you computer is seeing as the source - there is no audio information being sent. S-video is picture only. The audio have to come through the red/white RCA plugs associated with that Sat box output.

Try this: Make sure the volumes are up on your sound card (right click the speaker icon on the task bar). Play a CD or watch a Youtube video - to make sure your speakers are working. Disconnect the S-video cable from the Sat box. Tune a TV program - any sound now? 

And Doby is correct - there needs to be a connection between the Vid card and your sound card. This could be on the MB or you might have to connect them with a jumper.


----------



## ctaffy919 (Jan 4, 2007)

TV Tuner Model: eVGA NVidia NVTV FM Tuner / Video Input Adapter

Sound Card Model: Creative Labs SB Audigy-2 ZS 7.1


Yeah, my TV-Tuner came with a S-Video and Stereo Audio Input Cable. Where should I plug the Audio Input Cable from my TV-Tuner to My subwoofer or sound card?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

You should plug the audio cable from tv tuner to the sound card on the connection marked "AUX", this is because your cd drive and or dvd drive are normally connected to the main.

Note that if you have both a cd and dvd drive and need sound for both you will have to make or purchase a "Y" cable to connect both drives to the sound card main connection if you have to remove one of them from the cards aux to make room for the tv tuner.

Also note that you cannot use a "Y" cable to connect the tv tunner and either drive, you must use the Y for drives only. I don't know why this is but it simply don't work.

You may also have to go into the sound cards properties in the control panel and turn on the Aux output for the card.

yustr has given you some very good advice on the sat hookup and thats something I know very little about so please follow his instructions carefully


----------



## surinla (Sep 15, 2008)

connect zebronics tv tunner card to use satellite reciever


----------

